# The gimp sur mac



## KawaiiPRUNE (16 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous le monde, je suis novice sur mac et j'ai fait une recherche sur le forum pour trouver une réponse à mon soucis!:sick:

Je possède plusieurs forums et aimerais arriver à me télécharger_ the gimp_ mais il me faut l'ancienne version car mon ordi a 2 ans et la nouvelle version semble incompatible et je ne sais pas comment faire pour l'application demandé j'ai déjà téléchargé *X.11 *car cela semble indispensable mais après je suis un peu même beaucoup perdue....Par contre je ne suis pas très douée :rose:donc si vous pouviez m'aider et m'excuser aussi si le sujet existe déjà (je ne l'ai pas trouvé même en tapant _gimp_ sur *faq*....Merci de votre aide!


----------



## bompi (16 Septembre 2009)

Cette recherche (ici) te donne un aperçu du nombre de fils ouverts parlant de GIMP 

Je déplace vers le bon forum (UNIX/Open Source).


----------



## KawaiiPRUNE (16 Septembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Cette recherche (ici) te donne un aperçu du nombre de fils ouverts parlant de GIMP
> 
> Je déplace vers le bon forum (UNIX/Open Source).


  Merci car je suis un peu perdue!:rose:
La seule chose que je sais c'est qu'il me faut l'ancienne version après c 'est le noir complet! Si quelqu'un a la patience de m'expliquer, j'en serai ravie! Merci d'avance de toute votre aide!


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Septembre 2009)

Pourrais-tu nous préciser de quelle version de Mac OS tu disposes (la pomme bleu en haut à gauche >> A propos de ce Mac)?


----------



## fpoil (16 Septembre 2009)

Tu vas sur cette page : ici

et en fonction de ton système (voir post précédent de Mobyduck) tu installes la bonne version :

10.5. quelque chose : GIMP 2.6.7

10.4. quelque chose : GIMP 2.6.6


----------



## KawaiiPRUNE (16 Septembre 2009)

fpoil a dit:


> Tu vas sur cette page : ici
> 
> et en fonction de ton système (voir post précédent de Mobyduck) tu installes la bonne version :
> 
> ...


Par contre si j'ai bien compris dans mon  cas c'est la version: GIMP 2.6.6 car j'ai la version: Mac OS X 10.4.8, Je l'enregistre avec quelle application, là c 'est le flou le plus total!:rose: Désolée pour mon niveau .....Je ne suis pas douée par contre si on m'explique, je ferai de mon mieux! Merci de votre aide et de votre patience!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h35 ----------




Mobyduck a dit:


> Pourrais-tu nous préciser de quelle version de Mac OS tu disposes (la pomme bleu en haut à gauche >> A propos de ce Mac)?



J'ai la version: 
10.4.8 Mac OS X


----------



## fpoil (16 Septembre 2009)

Il faut la 10.4.11 pour utiliser GIMP 2.6.6. donc il faut mettre ton système à jour:

1) tu cliques sur la pomme/recherche de mise à jour (ou quelque chose comme cela) pour mettre à jour ton osx en 10.4.11

2) tu te rends sur la page citée précédemment et tu télécharges GIMP 2.6.6

3) tu doucle click sur le fichier téléchargé  gimp-2.6.6-Tiger-universal.dmg et tu lis ...

4) tu poses d'autres question si tu n'y arrives pas


----------

